# .tlp bearbeitet, zeigt aber keine Änderung



## Korg (16. Oktober 2011)

Hallo!
Ich habe ein Template, dass über .tpl Dateien verfügt. Nun bearbeite ich diese, doch es ist keine Veränderung zu erkennen. Liegt es am Editor (Aptana Studio 3) ?


----------



## fpvz (17. Oktober 2011)

Evtl. auch an der Glaskugel, ich erkenne nämlich nichts.
Soll heißen, wir kennen weder Umstände genauere Details.

Fragestellung:
- Wo werden diese tpl-dateien gespeichert/nicht gepeichert, online oder lokal?
- Passiert das auch mit gewöhnlichen html, css o.ä dateien?
- Schon mit nem anderen Programm ausprobiert (Texteditor)?


Lösungsansätze:
z.b.
- (auf Server) Schreibrechte überprüfen, Stichwort CHMOD

Gruß


----------



## ComFreek (17. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Korg,

wenn die Datei nicht verändert wird, hat fpvz ja bereits Lösungsvorschläge gepostet.

Falls du aber meinst, dass die Datei verändert wird, aber die Seite im System nicht, dann würde vorschlagen den Cache deines Systems (CMS?) zu löschen.


----------



## Korg (17. Oktober 2011)

Entschuldigung, dass ich das nicht klar geschildert habe.
Also:
-Ich habe das Ganze online
-Benutze kein CMS
-Und ich habe schon mehrmals den Cache des Browser gelöscht. Doch wenn ich den Cache des Systems löschen will, sagt der FTP-Client mir, ich sei dazu nicht berechtigt, obwohl ich der Admin bin.

CSS kann ich ohne Probleme bearbeiten, nur diese .tpl-Dateien nicht. Und wenn ich die Datei mit einem anderen Editor öffne, sehe ich die Änderungen, sie werden nur nicht angezeigt.


----------



## Korg (17. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe gerade einen Ordner mit Cache gefunden...kann ich den ohne Bedenken löschen?

Korg


----------



## fpvz (18. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Korg,
Generell dürfte cache Löschen kein Problem sein; wenn dann würde ich aber den Inhalt und nicht den Ordner Löschen. Hängt aber davon ab, wo dieser sich befindet.

Zusätzlich überprüfe doch bitte nochmal die Schreibrechte (CHMOD) des Template-Ordners und der Template-Datei(en)..

Gruß


----------



## Korg (18. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe nun den Cache gelöscht. Doch es ist kein Unterschied zu sehen...aber wie überprüfe ich die Schreibrechte?

Korg

edit: Hier noch das Template:
http://http://sourceforge.net/projects/mymates/


----------



## fpvz (18. Oktober 2011)

In deinem FTP-Programm rechtsklick auf die Datei und nach Info,CHMOD,Rechte,Schreibrechte o.ä suchen.
Da schauen ob 777 steht, bzw alle checkboxen aktiv sind, wenn nicht, dann ändern und nochmals versuchen zu speichern.

Anderer Lösungsvorschlag. Lösch die aktuelle Datei vom Server, und lade sie erneut hoch.


----------



## Korg (18. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab beides ausprobiert. Die Rechte waren wirklich nicht richtig. Doch auch jetzt nimmt er es nicht an. Ich habe auch die Datei gelöscht und noch einmal auf den Server geladen. Half auch nichts. Ich weiss, dass ich es ändern kann, indem ich es noch einmal installiere. Dann muss ich vorher die Datei ändern, dann den Installationsguide machen und es funktioniert. Aber es kann ja nicht sein, dass ich bei jeder kleinen Änderung diese Schritte machen muss. Dabei gehen nämlich meine Daten verloren.


----------



## fpvz (19. Oktober 2011)

Und den Browsercache hast du wirklich auch gelöscht, also direkt aus dem Browser (wobei wir bei der Frage angekommen wären, welchen Browser benutzt du?).

Schon in anderen Browsern ausgetestet?


----------



## Korg (19. Oktober 2011)

Safari 5.1.1 das hab ich mier noch gar nicht überlegt. Ich probier es mal mit Firefox...


----------



## fpvz (19. Oktober 2011)

Browsercache mit sicherheit gelöscht? Safari -> STRG-ALT-E
Falls da der Fehler nicht liegt:
Anderen Browser verwendet? (wie bereits weiter oben geschrieben)


----------

